# Library Book won't download with iPad app



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a Kindle and an iPad with the Kindle app. I have had he Kindle for a couple years. I have been reading some library books on the Kindle with out any problems. About 2 days ago, I "checked out" a book from our library and went to download it to the Kindle app on the iPad as I use that more that the actual Kindle these days. The app said that the loan period had expired on the same day I check it out. I went to the Amazon page and told it to deliver the book to the iPad app. When it tried to download the book, I got the same message.

I then tried sending it to my Kindle. No problem, and it's there now. I can read it there but I would like to be able to get Library books on the iPad Kindle app.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried downloading to the app again now that you downloaded to the Kindle?  Some publishers require actual Kindle but then you can download. Or it may be restricted.

Sent from Killashandra, 
my Kindle Fire 4G


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

I did try deleting the Kindle app from the iPad and reinstalling . . . no change.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There may be a restriction that the book can only be read on a Kindle?  Which book is it, if you don't mind me asking?

Betsy


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

No Higher Honor: A Memoir of My Years in Washington by Condoleezza Rice.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not sure what to tell you, Wayne.  I just went to my local library, checked it out, and downloaded to my iPad.  I don't see that there's a device restriction; I was also able to download to my Kindle Fire.

Have you contacted Kindle CS?  Or Overdrive?

Betsy


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

Have you checked the date on your iPad to make sure it is correct?

Shari


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

shalym said:


> Have you checked the date on your iPad to make sure it is correct?
> 
> Shari


Good point. My iPad generally updates the system clock based on a server check, but there was once when it was wrong and I had to manually change it.

Betsy


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

I finally got it downloaded. I checked the date/time and that was correct. I called amazon support. The first lady could not figure it out. The second level person could not either. I decided to quit there and just read the book on my regular Kindle device. In troubleshooting, I removed and reinstalled the app a couple times. They said they would escalate and I never heard anything. 

Then out of the blue, I started the Kindle app one day to read something else, and it downloaded, then expired. I re-checked it out again and it downloaded fine. Not sure what they did not it's working. I bet they did something on the amazon end but I don't know what.


----------

